# Koffice 1.2 ist Released aber nirgens zu finden als emerge

## Udo

Woran liegt es,das beim emerge koffice immer RC1 angeboten wird?

Es ist doch schon fertig das Koffice 1.2.

Gruß Udo

----------

## KiLLaCaT

das liegt daran, dass es noch keine ebuilds dafür gibt!

MfG

jax

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Woran liegt es,das beim emerge koffice immer RC1 angeboten wird?
> 
> Es ist doch schon fertig das Koffice 1.2.
> 
> 

 

Drehen hier heute alle ab?

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2002/4691.html. Gestern wurde Koffice erst freigegeben. Immerhin muss ein Ebuild geschrieben werden. Setz Dich dran und check es ein, dann können wir es alle saugen.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hab ichs nicht gesagt?

----------

## PepeGto

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber ich hatte das Thema schon vor

einiger Zeit einmal angeschnitten:

Koffice wird nicht laufen.

Da bin ich mir recht sicher. Und es liegt daran, daß vor nicht

allzu langer Zeit der Zielort für 3rd-party-kde-Programme

von /usr/kde/3/... auf /usr/... umgestellt wurde. $KDEDIR

muß aber, da da eigentliche kde-System weiterhin unter

/usr/kde/3/... liegt, auch auf diesen Pfad verweisen.

Somit werden die Werkzeugleisten leer bleiben, keine

Mime-Typen erkannt etc. etc. etc.

Ich habe inzwischen einige der Verzeichnisse aus dem

"echten" kde-Tree symbolisch nach /usr/... verlinkt, jedoch geht

das nicht für alle notwendigen Verzeichnisse (z.B. share/locale).

Bei "kleineren" 3rd-Party Programmen kann man in solchen Fällen

ja noch die betroffenen einzelnen Dateien verlinken, aber bei einem

umfangreichen Projekt wie koffice wird das echt zuviel.

Ich habe koffice 1.2 gestern "händisch" aus den Quellen compiliert

und installiert (landet dann ja unter /usr/kde........). Aber eigentlich

ist diese Vorgehensweise unbefriedigend   :Sad: 

Portage wäre vorzuziehen... aber ich habe bisher keine Lösung

gefunden.

Deshalb hier nochmal die Frage: Gibt es denn keinen, dem dieses

Problem auch aufgestoßen ist? Oder habe ich eine ganz naheliegende

Lösung einfach übersehen?

Ansonsten lohnt sich koffice 1.2 echt!

Daniel Hagemeister <PepeCyB@gmx.de>

----------

## Udo

Sorry für die Frage,nein ich drehe nicht ab!!!!!!!

Ja ich weiss das erst ein ebuild erstellt werden muss,aber ich weiss nicht was es für ein Aufwand ist sowas zu erstellen,

Ein hoch auf die,die es immer besser wissen!

----------

## meyerm

 *PepeGto wrote:*   

> Deshalb hier nochmal die Frage: Gibt es denn keinen, dem dieses Problem auch aufgestoßen ist? Oder habe ich eine ganz naheliegende Lösung einfach übersehen?

 

Ha! Das ist also der Grund... Ich habe mich schon geaergert, dass quanta und Co auf einmal in /usr reingeschmissen wurden. Naja, ich dachte, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht haette und da ich gerade eh keine Zeit zum gross rumspielen habe, habe ich es einfach akzeptiert und nicht weiter nachgebohrt.

Ohne jetzt ueber den Sinn oder Unsinn von /usr vs. /usr/kde/3.1 streiten zu wollen (wer will, darf hier natuerlich mal kurz erklaeren, warum das eine besser als das andere ist, aber bitte keine Flamewars  :Rolling Eyes: ), aber wenn jemand wuesste, wie man das aendert waere es echt toll, wenn er es hier mitteilen koennte. Einfach eine Option im .ebuild zu aendern reicht ja wohl leider nicht...

Oder ist /usr einfach die Standardeinstellung, welche jedem Programm mitgegeben wird, sofern nichts besonderes angegeben wird?

 :Question: 

(Hoffentlich nicht schon zu off-topic...  :Smile: )

----------

## Beforegod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @Pepegto schrieb:
> 
> Da bin ich mir recht sicher. Und es liegt daran, daß vor nicht
> ...

 

Upps hab ich da was verpennt??

Seit wann denn das?

Also ich habe schon lange keine KDE Programme mehr kompiliert, habe also wenn ich ehrlich bin die Entwicklung total verschlafen?

Wenn jemand nähere Infos darüber hat, bitte hier reinschreiben, denn ich denke das wird noch so manch andere Interessieren!

----------

## Udo

So ich habe mir jetzt die tgz gesaugt und slebst kompiliert.

Erster Eindruck ist einfach super,selbst beim Ausdruck.

Mit den geänderten Verzeichnissen ist mir nix aufgefallen,ich benutze gentoo1.4(inoffizelle Version) mit gcc3.2.

Vielleicht hab ich nicht das problem weil ich alles von neu gemacht habe und kde 3.0.3 das erste Pake von kde war und nicht erst 3.0.2.

Oder meinst du im zusammenhan mit KDE 3.1beta????

Hier jedenfals läuft alles ohne neu verlinkung.

Gruß Udo

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ich wüsste wen der ebuidls machen kann citizien482

----------

## Dimitri

koffice 1.2 ebuild ist da und kompiliert ohne Probleme.

Dim

----------

